

IPhone’s Location-Data Collection Can’t Be Turned Off - cooldeal
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/04/iphone-location-opt-out/

======
chronoslynx
Sure it can! " su cd /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreLocation.framework/Support
rm consolidated.db ln -s /dev/null consolidated.db "

~~~
robotblake
That command has some errors, would be better off just forcing the link I'd
imagine. No way to check if it works, but...

    
    
      sudo ln -sf /dev/null /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreLocation.framework/Support/consolidated.db

~~~
chronoslynx
I've actually tried the command I posted above; seems to be working.
'consolidated.db' is symlinked to /dev/null just fine. I'm curious though,
which part is erroneous? So I better understand for the future :p

------
runjake
1.) Encrypt your iOS device backups. You're crazy if you don't already have
this checked. 2.) Wait for next iOS update to patch this. 3.) If #2 doesn't
happen, then begin to worry.

The endless logging of location data looks like a bug.

------
X-Istence
My iPhone hasn't touched consolidated.db since I last used Google Maps. It is
still at the exact same size as it was before. So clearly you can turn it off
somehow.

------
biffandchet
untrackerd routinely wipes iPhone location data on jailbroken iPhones from
Cydia.

